

Simple HN feature request: link to parent story from individual comment pages - garply

I find myself frequently bumping into comments (e.g., http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1178984) indexed in Google and wanting to read the root submission. But I annoyingly have to click through a series of "parent" links to do so.<p>Could we get a "root parent" link there, in addition to the already-existing "parent" link?<p>EDIT: djg suggests "top" is a better name and it sounds good to me too.
======
sachinag
It's on purpose so that pg can increase pageviews and, as a result,
advertising income.

/you had to think for a second there because you're running AdBlock.

~~~
Frazzydee
I'm not running AdBlock. What advertising income?

~~~
3pt14159
He was joking.

------
nollidge
Would love this. Also useful for when someone directly links to another
comment on HN, and you want to pull up and get the context.

------
aditya
/threads has it. it's called, on: <root title> \- shouldn't be a lot of work
to put it into each comment...

------
djg
I think these type of links are generally labelled "top"

~~~
pbhjpbhj
"original post"? "story"? "first parent"?

Top is usually used for the top of the page you're on, which happens to
correspond to the OP in many cases.

------
Kliment
Sounds great. I'd love a feature like that.

------
dpcan
Agreed, because when I hit "reply", I sometimes write something, then want to
reference the parent post (especially on a Ask HN post), and have to copy my
text, go back, read, re-find the comment, reply again, paste. Yucko. Just a
link to the parent that I can center-click to open in a new tab would be an
improvement.

